# Direct replacement Briggs motor



## cbr929 (Jan 11, 2022)

I'll be getting a direct replace motor for craftsman 536.881850 motor 15A114 0342 E1 and the briggs new motor 15C112-3007-F8 
states (Transfer Flywheel blower housing ,alternator and or 110 volt electric starter to replacement engine.) 
still waiting on receiving the Motor, Anyone ever swap a motor before? , does the new moto NOT come w/the flywheel and blower housing thats why the NOTE states to swap these Parts.. I know the new motor doesnt come w/the E starter.
just trying to investigate before hand..

Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

When I replace an engine, it is usually with an intact, complete engine.

The only exception was many years ago, I did put a short block on my tractor, which of course requires moving over all the bolt on parts, including the head.

Sounds like your new motor is not set up with electric start, only pull start. They are informing this to you, so if you want electric start, you will have to change out the flywheel, as well as add an electric starter.


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 11, 2022)

if its equipped with the Pull start why wouldnt the flywheel work with my e starter that's on the new one.. and actually necessary to take off the old one and swap to new?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Because it's a different flywheel.

A pull start engine does not necessarily come with a gear tooth flywheel, as it does not need it.


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 11, 2022)

cbr929 said:


> if its equipped with the Pull start why wouldnt the flywheel work with my e starter thats on the new one.. thats what im wondering





Oneacer said:


> Because it's a different flywheel.
> 
> A pull start engine does not necessarily come with a gear tooth flywheel, as it does not need it.





Oneacer said:


> Because it's a different flywheel.
> 
> A pull start engine does not necessarily come with a gear tooth flywheel, as it does not need it.


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 11, 2022)

ah ok its a totally different flywheel w/teeth for the starter motor... didnt realize that i'll do some inspection when i get the engine


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Trust me, you won't need an electric start on a new B&S.


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 11, 2022)

well i have the e starter on the bad motor.. are you saying its not worth the hassle removing.. etc etc its nice just to plug in and push a button tho..


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Try it with just the pull it comes with first ....

You can take the old flywheel off the bad motor, as well as your old electric starter and shelve it for now.

This way, you will know what's involved if you ever want to change it, and you will have both items on the shelf.


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 11, 2022)

Oneacer said:


> Try it with just the pull it comes with first ....
> 
> You can take the old flywheel off the bad motor, as well as your old electric starter and shelve it for now.
> 
> This way, you will know what's involved if you ever want to change it, and you will have both items on the shelf.





Oneacer said:


> Try it with just the pull it comes with first ....
> 
> You can take the old flywheel off the bad motor, as well as your old electric starter and shelve it for now.
> 
> This way, you will know what's involved if you ever want to change it, and you will have both items on the shelf.





Oneacer said:


> Trust me, you won't need an electric start on a new B&S.


Is the bolt that holds on the Engine Pulleys reverse threads??
thanks


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 11, 2022)

cbr929 said:


> Is the bolt that holds on the Engine Pulleys reverse threads??
> thanks


Never mind got it regular threaded


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 11, 2022)

Oneacer said:


> Trust me, you won't need an electric start on a new B&S.


Swapped the engine, very ez.. started few pulls, I’ll be opening up bad motor today, I think the connecting rod broke , piston doesn’t move up and down, valves move.. probably going to repair old motor after I find out what’s broke


----------

